# help on gearing



## jbrracer (Jul 28, 2011)

this weeks track is very tight (on and off throttle)

and the motor heats up quickly so i pinion down correct


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

Larger spur or smaller pinion or both. make sure nothing binding in the drivetrain. A motor fan can help if you have room. Good luck


----------

